# im new! looking for advice on training programs



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

hey everyone! im new, started weight training last week and currently following the program from here http://www.simplyshredded.com/the-ultimate-female-training-guide.html its a 12 week program. what do you all think?? is it good or should i change it??

im 26, 5ft3, about 10 stone 10 (havent weighed for about a week) my arms and legs are pretty toned but i have problem areas - bum, thighs, belly, love handles. Id like to tone all over and get the muscly defined look. at the moment ive only been training 3 days a week for an hour each day as i have a little one but after begging a friend to babysit i can now add another 2 days!! woohoo!! so ill have weekend to rest. I got myself some whey protein from holland and barrett, been having 2 shakes a day, 1x 60ml scoop with 125ml water. was that the right thing to do, i was told to get on the protein but i wasnt sure.

any tips and advice would be much appreciated xx


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Protein is key in muscle growth, so shakes are a perfect source of protein, but you should eat a lot of chicken and eggs etc too, not just rely on the protein shakes as some have quite a lot of carbs in aswell.

Personally, I have always trained one muscle group at a time on a 4 or 5 day split (ever since I started training), and never looked back since, so can't really give you much advice on your traning upper and lower body split as never tried it.

Recommend keeping a journal to track your progress too, write down the weights you used each week and the reps you got and try to increase the weight/reps session by session on each exercise.

Also, whats your diet like? Apologies if its on that link and i just didnt look hard enough.....


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply. My diet is ok. I went to shops today and got fish, eggs, lots of meat, fruit, veg and salad. Ive got pasta and potatoes for a small portion of carbs. I have been tracking my progress so thats all good  is there anything else I should be doing? The program is going well so far. X


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds good, apart from I personally wouldn't have potatoes, maybe swap for brown rice instead as it is a lower GI index so would be better if your diet was aimed at losing fat.

Good to hear program going well, remember to just change it up every 8 weeks or so so your body doesnt get bored.


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

yeah i did think that. thanks hun!! i think the reps change at 4 weeks and hoping i should be stronger by then


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

There's some very knowledgeable ladies on here that will be able to help you

@jojo @YummyMummy @RXQueenie

And of course @Keeks


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

ah thanks! ill remember that when i got questions


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome, routine looks good, plenty of compound movement's.

Nutrition wise take a look at this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=164237

Are you wanting to loose weight? Or do you want to build more muscle ?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi and welcome! 

Yep, loads of great info on here, and any questions, just ask!

Would defo agree with the protein thing, and for carbs, oats and sweet potato tend to be good sources.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome ..nice to see more ladies!! :thumbup1:


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

im not to bothered about losing weight, I want to get toned and put on some muscle. I don't want to go extreme but some definition and abs would be nice lol


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

just some before pictures. when I get a few progress pics, ill add them to the progress forum. just thought id show you what work I gotta do. any tips on how to loose the bumpy bit of my belly?? I cant seem to shift it


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

caroline_26 said:


> View attachment 127979
> View attachment 127980
> View attachment 127981
> 
> ...


definately got a good starting point


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

caroline_26 said:


> View attachment 127979
> View attachment 127980
> View attachment 127981
> 
> ...


Are u doing any cardio?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

caroline_26 said:


> View attachment 127979
> View attachment 127980
> View attachment 127981
> 
> ...


As said above you are in good shape already. With dedication and hard work I'm sure your going to be very happy with your results. Good luck


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

No cardio really. Just a 5 min warm up on the rower. The dedication to the training is there but I do struggle keeping to the right diet :-/


----------



## caroline_26 (Jul 3, 2013)

so the training is going good, im now deadlifting 60kg, leg press 80kg, squats 47.5kg, calf raises 10kg. I need to push myself with bench press, struggling with that at the moment 28kg :sad: all tricep/bicep, shoulder exercises are fine.

im struggling with the diet, don't seem to have the motivation to stick with the right foods. tomorrow is a new day so ill see how I get on again :-/


----------



## Poppy3 (Oct 1, 2012)

you've got to want to do it, otherwise there is absolutely no point


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I saw this explanation in the 'Ultimate Female Training Plan' and read no further.- uneducated ****wits!



> 1-5 reps = Strength
> 
> 6-12 = Hypertrophy
> 
> 12+ = Endurance


----------

